# Updating error



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

For the last week or so, when I turn on my computer it says - updating do not turn off computer. When it gets to 98% it says unable to complete update, undoing changes. What can be wrong? I have an HP computer with windows 8.1. Is this windows updating or something else?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> For the last week or so, when I turn on my computer it says - updating do not turn off computer. When it gets to 98% it says unable to complete update, undoing changes. What can be wrong? I have an HP computer with windows 8.1. Is this windows updating or something else?


An update is hanging up in your system. I suggest upgrading to Windows 10. It's free for windows 8.1 users. Get it here.



Download Windows 10


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Nevada said:


> An update is hanging up in your system. I suggest upgrading to Windows 10. It's free for windows 8.1 users. Get it here.
> 
> 
> 
> Download Windows 10





Nevada said:


> An update is hanging up in your system. I suggest upgrading to Windows 10. It's free for windows 8.1 users. Get it here.
> 
> 
> 
> Download Windows 10


My computer is an HP -p2-1310. Can it handle windows 10? Why is it free for 8.1 users. Just asking. I don't understand why it would be free. Is there a hidden charge somewhere down the line? I have a program on my computer that says never 10. Does that need to be disabled?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> My computer is an HP -p2-1310. Can it handle windows 10? Why is it free for 8.1 users. Just asking. I don't understand why it would be free. Is there a hidden charge somewhere down the line?


If it can handle 8.1 then it can handle 10.

New licensing rules are that the Windows 7 product key will activate Windows 10. Windows 8 and 8.1 will upgrade to windows 10 with no key, even for a new install. That's because Microsoft recognizes licensed computers that ever had 8, 8.1 or 10 installed and will automatically activate future Windows 10 installs without asking for a product key.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

One other thing. When my computer is slow, I look on task manager and I see 98% CPU and 80% memory. What does that mean? I am using Google Chrome.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> One other thing. When my computer is slow, I look on task manager and I see 98% CPU and 80% memory. What does that mean? I am using Google Chrome.


How much memory do you have?


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Nevada said:


> How much memory do you have?



4 GIGS


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> 4 GIGS


4GB is marginal. It won't take much to reach that usage. Memory is inexpensive enough that you really should consider adding a little. 8GB total would be nice, but you should add at least 2GB more to make it 6GB.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Nevada said:


> 4GB is marginal. It won't take much to reach that usage. Memory is inexpensive enough that you really should consider adding a little. 8GB total would be nice, but you should add at least 2GB more to make it 6GB.


What info do I need to get the extra memory? My computer says I have 4 gig DDR3 system memory. Do I look at office depot for a DDR3 memory and is there a slot to add memory? You can tell I am not a computer wiz. Any special brand?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> What info do I need to get the extra memory? My computer says I have 4 gig DDR3 system memory. Do I look at office depot for a DDR3 memory and is there a slot to add memory? You can tell I am not a computer wiz. Any special brand?


You'll need to open the computer up and see what's installed. You can decide what you need after that.

I'm having difficulty finding info on your machine. What more do you have on the model?


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

This is what I found on the internet. I went to office depot but none in store so I went to Best Buy. None in stock so I ordered an 8 GIG PNY card, MD8GSD31600. The cost is $43.37 with tax. The computer is an HP p2-1310. WEB address





HP p2-1310 Desktop PC Product Specifications | HP® Customer Support


Looking for upgrade information? Trying to find the names of hardware components or software programs? This document contains the technical details for this product.




support.hp.com





*4 GB
Amount: 4 GB
Speed: PC3-12800 MB/sec (runs at PC3-10600 in this system)
Type: DDR3-1600

Memory upgrade information
Single channel memory architecture
Two 240-pin DDR3 uDIMM sockets
Supports DDR3 uDIMMs
PC3-8500 (1066 MHz)
PC3-10600 (1333 MHz)
Non-ECC memory only, unbuffered
Supports up to 4 GB on 32-bit* systems
Supports up to 8 GB on 64-bit systems
NOTE: 
32-bit systems cannot address a full 4.0 GB of memory*


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

frank b said:


> Why is it free for 8.1 users. Just asking. I don't understand why it would be free. Is there a hidden charge somewhere down the line?


DO NOT upgrade to Windows 10 without researching it enough to answer that question to your satisfaction. Win10 takes a lot of control from the user, and sends a lot of data on your activities to Microsoft, very little of which you can do anything about. Besides that, there's no advantage for a user because 10 won't do anything for you any better than 8.1 does. So unless there's some reason you have to move to 10, for example a program you need to run that requires 10, it's better not to fix what isn't broken.



> I have a program on my computer that says never 10. Does that need to be disabled?


You can probably remove that now anyway. It blocked the automatic upgrade to 10, which they haven't done for a couple years anyway, so there's no longer a need for it even if you don't want to go to 10. You'll want to run it, and make sure it's set to "Enabled".

For the update issue, I would unselect the update it says it can't do, install the other update(s), then let it try the problem one again. Or try them one by one manually.



frank b said:


> One other thing. When my computer is slow, I look on task manager and I see 98% CPU and 80% memory. What does that mean? I am using Google Chrome.


4GB is enough for the average light-duty user. Task Manager will tell you what's using all your memory and CPU; if there's some problem that needs to be fixed, adding more memory won't help much, if at all.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

how do I find what updates it wants to install?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> how do I find what updates it wants to install?


Look at your update history.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

It is a security update for windows 8.1. 3 updates failed


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Microsoft has become notorious for hanging or failing updates. Look for the update and delete it. Then try again.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

looking a little further, I see security for 32bit installed but for windows 8.1 for x64-based system KB4598285 & KB4535680 failed. What does that mean?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

They're security updates. Those are the ones I found failed most often. What I did was pick and choose what to update. If you try just updating the older update first and then the newer one they might update properly.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

cannot find where to install updates manually.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

One of the others that knows windows 8 needs to step in here. I had 7. The icon for the windows updates were on the lower right corner in 7. I don't know if that's the same for 8. 

I also did not let my updates happen automatically since Microsoft kept trying to slip in stuff that was for tracking or nagging about Windows 10.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

frank b said:


> cannot find where to install updates manually.


I can't walk you through it from memory, but this page should get you there. Scroll down to Method 2, Checking For Updates Manually.








3 Ways to Update Windows 8.1 - wikiHow


Updating your Windows 8.1 operating system allows Microsoft to install critical fixes and repair device drivers so your computer can continue to run efficiently. By default, Windows 8.1 installs updates automatically; however, if you've...




www.wikihow.com





If that doesn't work, I have a Win8 machine I can fire up if necessary.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I will check this out. Thanks


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I put in the new memory and it is working fine. I ran CCCleaner. Cleaned out tracker files and others. CPU sometimes is still at 98% or so. I looked at task manager and noticed when CPU % is high, Norton security has a high percentage and sometimes service host. Google also has a good percentage also. Firefox also has a high percent when I am in it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> I put in the new memory and it is working fine. I ran CCCleaner. Cleaned out tracker files and others. CPU sometimes is still at 98% or so. I looked at task manager and noticed when CPU % is high, Norton security has a high percentage and sometimes service host. Google also has a good percentage also. Firefox also has a high percent when I am in it.


There's not a lot you can do about service host, but Norton is an unnecessary resource hog. Try using the free version of AVG or Avast instead.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Nevada said:


> There's not a lot you can do about service host, but Norton is an unnecessary resource hog. Try using the free version of AVG or Avast instead.


On norton, do I have to uninstall it or can I just check it not to run? Where do I go to get the free versions?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> On norton, do I have to uninstall it or can I just check it not to run? Where do I go to get the free versions?


You'll want to uninstall Norton.

Search for:
Avast free download
or
AVG free download


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

In general, you just want to "reset" the update process, and things should start flowing again.

There should be a hex error message, like "0x8whatever" ... take this number, feed it to google, and a bunch of sites will show up telling you how to do that reset. It's something like "stop a service, delete the update database (files), restart the service" and so on.

After getting the updates to flow again (or maybe even before), you should "clean" this pc up, if you haven't done it in forever ... things like getting rid of old programs you don't use anymore, and running "disk cleanup".

I'd agree with those who said you should perhaps add more ram, if easy to do so; I'd also add Windows 10, if possible; do this if the reasoning is good for you (machine just doesn't feel "shiny and new" anymore). Don't do it if everything seems speedy enough right now ... the most bang for your buck would be ram and SSD drive (for the os).

Another option, if you don't want to do all this yourself (adding ram, upgrading the os), is to have someone else do it for you, for a few bucks more. At some point, too much money going out to do the above means you'll have to look at buying something new for not much more money. This would (hopefully) get you the newest technology (depending on how old your current system is).

Don't forget to back everything up to an external USB drive, or by whatever method your current data backups are happening.

Hope this helps!


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I turned off automatic updates because of the install error. There were 3 updates. So I installed manually. The first two installed - no problem. The third one listed below would not install. it had an error code - *800F0922

2021-01 Security Update for Windows 8.1 for x64-based Systems (KB4535680)*

Download size: 90 KB

You may need to restart your computer for this update to take effect.

Update type: Important

A security issue has been identified in a Microsoft software product that could affect your system. You can help protect your system by installing this update from Microsoft. For a complete listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article. After you install this update, you may have to restart your system.

More information:




__





KB4535680: Security update for Secure Boot DBX: January 12, 2021


Learn about this security update, including improvements and fixes, any known issues, and how to get the update.




support.microsoft.com





Help and Support:




__





KB4535680: Security update for Secure Boot DBX: January 12, 2021


Learn about this security update, including improvements and fixes, any known issues, and how to get the update.




support.microsoft.com


----------

